# Garlic Confit



## nutt (Aug 19, 2021)

So this is my third or 4th run of garlic confit, 2nd on the smoker. I don’t remember getting sediment in the oil last time I used the smoker. This time I used a different olive oil and was not happy with the result at all. But back to the question:
When the jar settles the oil will clear and there will be sediment over the cloves, sorta like fog. If you shake it up it will get barely hazy, if I had not seen it clear out, I would not have not thought anything of it.
you can also see it in the pic of just oil.










Anyone have any thoughts? The oil is high quality from a small importer who has brought the same greek oil in for years(I know the guy). I won’t be using it for this purpose any longer…at least in the smoker.

I have been also having a hard time getting OO that does not solidify in the fridge. How do I buy the good stuff!?!?
Thanks to all for the input!!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 19, 2021)

What is your procedure?  I'm a home canner and I've heard so many negative things about garlic infused oils I've never worked with it.   If I recall, the storage temp and short time  is more important than cooking of the confit itself?


----------



## nutt (Aug 19, 2021)

I have read the same thing so I am very careful about my fridge temp, always 37*  and the jars go into the fridge very soon after coming out of whatever cooking implement they were in (smoker or oven). 

Also I am careful about how long they stay in the fridge, I have poured a few containers out just because never got around to giving them away or using them in a safe amount of time.

Next batch I want to add acid :-) will last longer


----------



## nutt (Aug 19, 2021)

I do about 6 or 8 heads at a time, 180(?)degree’s  is the starting point but let the bubbles guide me for the temp. Want a slow bubble going, then wait for golden to happen :-) I do as much oil as I can cuz it’s great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2021)

The first pic is strange looking and I have no idea why that is happening
The second pic of Oil Only, looks like a  layer of some Water based liquid on the bottom. Maybe juices from the Garlic that was not cooked away?
Garlic Confit does not get cooked long enough or hot enough for Room Temp storage. Your refrigerating and monitoring age is a great step to maintain quality and safety. Downside, a quality EVOO will always solidify at Refer Temps. Commercial Salad Dressings use highly refined and filtered oils, aka Tasteless Oil, to stay liquefied in the refer. Not a bad thing, just, I suspect, not your goal. Place your jar of Cold Confit in a quart container of warm water. The oil will clear fairly fast and the garlic will not be above 40°F for any length of time that would be of concern.

Try mashing some of your warmed Garlic Confit with fine grated Parmigiano Reggiano, a pinch of Red Pepper Flakes and raw EVOO until you get a spreadable paste. Spread this on Crusty Warm Bread for an AMAZING appetizer or snack. Careful...Eating more a couple Tablespoons will cause the Leaching of Garlic Essence from every Pore for about 36 hours. My Wife and I plan ahead and only eat the Garlic Spread when we have no where to be for a couple of days....JJ


----------



## nutt (Aug 20, 2021)

Chef Jimmyj, we know the garlic aroma on our person all to well LoL I will try your spread ASAP! And thanks for the info about the oil, exactly the info I was hoping for. I actually thought I was getting bad oil so it’s a relief to know I’m ok in that area hahahaha.

And  I love the warm water idea! Super cool idea


----------

